# Help with knife/ kanji identification



## Ashk (Jan 16, 2022)

Picked up this knife on the cheap. It’s a 180 gyuto made out of carbon. Was interested in finding out about the makers. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 17, 2022)

Ashk said:


> Picked up this knife on the cheap. It’s a 180 gyuto made out of carbon. Was interested in finding out about the makers. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 160872



Doesn't say anything about a brand or maker. Anything on the other side?
特選　Tokusen - Specially chosen
本割込　Honwarikomi - True warikomi (core steel inserted, laminated)


----------



## Ashk (Jan 18, 2022)

KenHash said:


> Doesn't say anything about a brand or maker. Anything on the other side?
> 特選　Tokusen - Specially chosen
> 本割込　Honwarikomi - True warikomi (core steel inserted, laminated)


Thank you so much. 

unfortunately there is nothing else to be shown on the blade. It has however, taken a very keen edge and is a reactive carbon. Can’t do wrong for £35.


----------



## Ashk (Jan 18, 2022)




----------

